

Tim Cook advises climate change deniers to get out of Apple stock - ghosh
http://m.cnet.com/news/tim-cook-advises-climate-change-deniers-to-get-out-of-apple-stock/57619770

======
duncan_bayne
That title is utterly wrong - the article is about ideological opposition to
environmental legislation, not climate change. None of the parties - the think
tank or Cook - even mentioned it, at least not in the quotes in the article.

I guess it's easier to use the "deniers" label to shut down discussion on
environmental legislation, though. Sloppy, and not worthy of an upvote on HN.

